
Study: A Fold in the Brain is Linked to Keeping Reality and Imagination Separate - ColinWright
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/80beats/2011/10/07/a-fold-in-the-brain-is-linked-to-keeping-reality-and-imagination-separate-study-finds/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+80beats+%2880beats%29
======
smoyer
Hmmm ... growing up I had a friend that completely believed his own lies. And
if you were present for some memorable event, you couldn't convince him that
his memory of that event was incorrect. I'm guessing he was missing that fold!

~~~
gojomo
And in some other discussion about this research, somewhere else, your friend
is recounting the exact same conjecture... about _you_.

~~~
smoyer
How could he possibly say that ... I've never lied ;)

------
hmottestad
LINKED:

"Not So Fast: The study only shows that the PCS and reality monitoring are
linked, not that the presence or absence of the PCS is what causes some people
to be better than others at this sort of memory task. It could be that another
factor in brain development causes both small PCS and poor reality monitoring,
for instance." (from the article)

~~~
lawtguy
I think the "Not So Fast" section was my favorite part of the article. You
rarely see these reminders that science is a work in progress in popular
science reporting. Particularly with regards to medicine, too often I see too
much hype over the results of a single unrepeated study.

------
hyyypr
Am I the only who said to myself that this could have been discovered easily
with some data mining on MRI pictures of patients with this disorder.. ?

~~~
zerostar07
You can't even read the paper, talk about publicly-funded research ...

------
mgamma500
Is that whats wrong with me!!!

Wow thats interesting reminds me of a show on TV while back the brain in love.
It too had some very interesting scans and info on the brain.

